# are we silly for pushing for an inducement 37+4 days pg?



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hiya,
this has been a long and tearful pregnancy/journey with losing twinnie and having strep b and sore hips which means i cant sleep more than 2o Min's at night..anyway on weds i has some leakage of water went to hosp (cos of strep b risk) 
who looked at everyhting on scan internal..could not find anymore leakage -baby's growing fine..convinced me i had may have wet myself(i didn't) 
they say it could be bubs hindwaters and not to worry.
i have an apt tom with my consultant and its to decide if to induce me within the next few days..
they have put the spooks in me by saying there is a risk to baby as its not engaged and it may lead to a c-cection?
i am just soo exhausted now, anemic, worried about strep b ,and the leakage and want baby out now..

am i being selfish? 
what do i do ? 
will baby be ok if induced now 37+4 days?
long post i know sorry 
Emma xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hun

I'm sorry I missed this last night, I was exhausted afte a really horrid long day at work, no excuse, I know, but sorry again!

I think you have every right to ask to be induced, many babies are born at 37 wks, mine included, and he was fine.

The only difference it does make is that if your cervix is not ready to dilate and your body isn't ready to go into labour then there is a 'risk' of needing a c-section but it is only a risk.

Hopefully by now you have had a very sensible and informative converstion with your consultant and your induction is booked. 

Take care x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

thankyou for your reply your fab xx
my consultant took one look at my scan results and said the water loss is reduced by 40 % therefore i will need daily monitering of baby and an induction on tues 4th dec..i will be 38weeks +4 days by then so hopefully bubba will be nicely cooked by then i hope 
lil bit worried as my cervix is unfavourable and babys heads not engeged now but its not in my hands now (thank god!)
emmaxxx


----------

